# Denon AVR 2310CI and CFL bulbs



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Denon AVR-2310CI and I noticed that whenever I turn on a light which has a CFL bulb (perhaps high initial current pull?), the display goes blank for a second and comes back. It is almost 100% reproducible, and I wanted to know if there is anything I can do to avoid this from happening.

Is there any device I can connect to the power strip to which I have connected the receiver, to perhaps mask the surge?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Most AVRs have a robust transformer and set of capacitors more than enough to provide enough power for a quick dip in voltage. Is it only the display that dims, but no interruption in sound? Does it have an IR receiver that might auto dim the display?? Kind of a strange occurrence. If you cover the AVR, and turn on the light, does it do the same thing? Tried different CFL bulb?


----------



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

"Davenlr" said:


> Most AVRs have a robust transformer and set of capacitors more than enough to provide enough power for a quick dip in voltage. Is it only the display that dims, but no interruption in sound? Does it have an IR receiver that might auto dim the display?? Kind of a strange occurrence. If you cover the AVR, and turn on the light, does it do the same thing? Tried different CFL bulb?


No, display and sound are both getting blanked. It does this with multiple lights in the house, so it may not be a bulb issue as it may be more technology issue.

I am not sure about the IR receiver, will try covering the receiver and trying to turn on the light and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Two different bulbs in different places? That is bizarre. I could understand it if a on demand hot water heater or AC unit was kicking on, but for a light bulb to do this makes me wonder if you have a short circuit somewhere that arcs when you turn on the bulbs. I would first plug a volt meter into your socket where the AVR is plugged in. Watch the voltage when someone kicks on the light, and see if it drops. Since most current volt meters are digital, they might not be fast enough to register, so the alternative would be to plug an incandescent bulb lamp into that socket and see if it dims or goes out when turning on the light.

If not, it sounds like a possible ground issue, or a reversed hot/neutral in your outlet. You can buy a cheap tester at Home Depot/Lowes that plugs into the plug and has lights to indicate if its OK, reversed, no ground, etc.

If everything else checks out, I would just get a UPS rated for 2X the power draw of your AVR, and plug it into that. I personally have all my home theatre and network devices running off a UPS. Not only do the devices plugged into them last a lot longer, but you have time to shut things off gracefully during a power failure.


Good luck, and hope you figure it out.


----------

